# November Turkey Day Throwdown?



## smokedout13 (Oct 14, 2015)

Had a blast on the last throwdown. Wondering if a nice turkey day dinner plate would be a good throwdown.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2015)

Im working on the next throwdown as we speak.

Stay tuned.


----------

